# Quel intérêt d'acheter un iPad?



## Morgannn (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis le futur possesseur d'un MacBook Pro, dont j'attends dêtre livré. Je possède un iPhone depuis quelques temps, et je me demandais, comme dit dans le titre, quel intérêt pourrais-je avoir à m'offrir un iPad, alors que je possède un iPhone, et bientôt un MacBook Pro.

Sachant que je paye déjà un forfait mobile pour mon iPhone, est-ce intéressant de prendre un iPad avec un abonnement? Est-ce qu'un Wifi ne suffis pas dans mon cas? 

En espérant que quelqu'un puisse éclairer ma lanterne, je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## bompi (20 Mai 2012)

L'iPad peut s'inscrire comme machine intermédiaire entre iPhone et MBP.
Après m'être posé la question quelque temps, essayé des tablettes diverses, j'ai mon avis, au moins pour mon cas  : l'iPad ne me servirait à rien.

J'ai récemment opté pour un MBA.


----------



## Morgannn (20 Mai 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse. Pourrais-tu être plus précis quand tu parle de machine intermédiaire stp? 

Et tu as opté pour un MBA en plus du MBP, ou à la place?


----------



## Tosay (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour

Tu as un iphone et tu vas recevoir un MBPro... donc l'iPad te servira seulement en moyen de divertissement  (le prendre dans le lit, jouer à des jeux, lire....)

Tu peux considérer un iPad comme un GROS iPhone 

Et pour ce qui est du forfait, tu peux partager ta connexion de ton iphone vers ton iPad (si ton forfait te le permet) ou t'en servir chez toi en Wifi.


----------



## Morgannn (20 Mai 2012)

Tosay a dit:


> Tu peux considérer un iPad comme un GROS iPhone



C'est bien l'idée que je m'en faisais. 



Tosay a dit:


> Et pour ce qui est du forfait, tu peux partager ta connexion de ton iphone vers ton iPad (si ton forfait te le permet) ou t'en servir chez toi en Wifi.



Ça par contre je ne savais pas, merci pour l'anecdote, je vais me renseigner auprès de mon opérateur.

Merci pour votre aide, ce forum et ses membres sont super.


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2012)

Morgannn a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse. Pourrais-tu être plus précis quand tu parle de machine intermédiaire stp?
> 
> Et tu as opté pour un MBA en plus du MBP, ou à la place?


Pour l'instant le MBP reste mon ordinateur principal, ne serait-ce que parce qu'on peut l'attacher à un câble de sécurité 

Dans le futur, il est possible que le MBP reste à la maison et soit remplacé par le MBA [j'ai opté pour un disque de 256 GB et 4 GB de RAM donc j'ai de la marge]. Mais pour l'instant il est dans un état transitoire : il devrait être essentiellement une machine sous Linux donc il me faut trouver des équivalents aux différents logiciels que j'utilise.

Quant à la machine intermédiaire : effectivement, l'iPad est un gros iPhone, avec des capacités intéressantes et supérieures à ce dernier mais uniquement orientées applications. Donc plus confortable qu'un iPhone mais tout aussi limité [marché d'application captif, objet et système passablement fermés]. Ça ne peut pas réellement remplacer un ordinateur classique, notamment pour tout ce qui ressortit à la création de contenu. Les comptes-rendus concernant Pages ou Numbers me semblent aller vers cette conclusion.

Le MBA est de l'autre côté de la barrière : très mobile (mais assez cher aussi...) mais avec un clavier et une liberté plus grande, un potentiel classique de création. Au moins a-t-il deux ports USB et un port Thunderbolt pour recevoir ou envoyer des données aisément ! 

En clair : je n'ai pas opté pour un iPad car je n'en ai pas l'usage et, pour les quelques fonctions où il pourrait être utile, il est nettement moins pratique que le moindre Net/Ultra-book [traitement de texte, visionnage de films etc.]


----------



## pbas400 (21 Mai 2012)

Un Iphone4 et un MBP 15, je viens de passer 11 mois de voyage en Asie avec les 2 dans le sac à dos.
conclusion, j'aurais apprécié d'avoir un IPAD à la place du MBP (uniquement pour une question de poids !!! ) 

je me servais de l'iphone pour les photos, l'utilisation de Googlemaps, lire les mails.

le MBP pour surfer sur le net, sauvegarder les photos, visionner des films.

prochain voyage, un iphone + (nouvel MBA ou IPAD)  

mais je pense que l'IPAD est trop limitatif dans ses fonctions (et m'apporte rien par rapport à l'Iphone qui est quand même tres pratique par sa taille)


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2012)

Le MBA 11" est très bien pour tout ça. Je craignais que son écran soit trop petit mais après dix jours d'utilisation, je me demande encore pourquoi je ne l'ai pas acheté six mois plus tôt ! 
Et il ne pèse qu'un peu plus d'un kg. À quoi il faut certes rajouter le poids du chargeur...


----------



## pbas400 (21 Mai 2012)

ou les nouveaux MBP 13 qui deviendront peut-être plus silm si le lecteur CD/DVD est abandonné, et avec l'arrivé d'un disque SSD

c'est vrai que le MBA 11 est à ce jour une jolie machine...il ne lui manque qu'un écran rétina


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2012)

pbas400 a dit:


> ou les nouveaux MBP 13 qui deviendront peut-être plus silm si le lecteur CD/DVD est abandonné, et avec l'arrivé d'un disque SSD
> 
> c'est vrai que le MBA 11 est à ce jour une jolie machine...il ne lui manque qu'un écran *rétina  *


Vu sa taille, sa résolution est déjà plus que correcte.


----------



## yvos (21 Mai 2012)

Tosay a dit:


> Tu peux considérer un iPad comme un GROS iPhone



Oui. 
Mais en fait, non. 


Même technologie, même os, mêmes applis, etc.


Sauf que la surface bien plus grande induit une possibilité d'usages différents grâce à un confort accru qui peuvent faire tout l'intérêt d'un ipad, selon les contextes.

Exemple : Un iphone peut servir à stocker des documents pour une consultation d'urgence éventuelle, mais un ipad permettra de le faire dans d'excellentes conditions, bien au delà d'ailleurs d'un ordinateur classique.


----------

